# Holiday Fatty



## The Butt Man (Jul 8, 2018)

Just now getting around to posting pictures of a fatty I made on July 4th. I stuffed it with pepper jack cheese, mushrooms, bell peppers, and onions. This was the first time my extended family had the pleasure to experience a fatty. Needless to say, they loved it. I also made the pork shots that were on the carousel not long ago and they did not last long at all.


----------



## kit s (Jul 8, 2018)

Really good looking fattie there...and I bet it was good tasting too.


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 8, 2018)

That all looks great.... I have a fatty on the plan for this week as well. mmmm It's a love affair since discovering them!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 8, 2018)

I keep not doing these fatties, I need to just go and do it. I can easily talk my self into two pounds of bacon for ABTs, can't talk my self into a pound of bacon for a fattie...lol Like the veggie combo and pepper jack cheese!


----------



## dcecil (Jul 8, 2018)

I’m sure that was tasty, good lookin fatty


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2018)

Great looking fattie!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice job on that fatty and pork shots. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------

